# Some introductory pictures of Cali!



## Cali (Apr 15, 2012)

These have all been posted around on other forums, but it doesn't hurt to post them here too.  Some of them are from today, and some are from late March.

Cali is about 13 months old now and is on the smaller size range for Papillons at about 5 pounds, she was also the runt of her litter.. but she'd like to think she was born in a litter of great danes. 


DSC_0626 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


IMG_2205 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


IMG_2242 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


IMG_2415-2 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


IMG_2438-2 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


IMG_2448-2 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr

And just to show how much she loves getting dressed up (/sarcasm haha)


DSC_0335 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awwww she is sooooo cute! I love papillons, they're such awesome small dogs. I love her expression in the second picture, what an attitude! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Cali is adorable!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

She is super cute!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So cute. What a face! She has the kind of eyes that will let her get away with murder.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ahhh le petit papillon, she's beautiful! :thumb:

:welcome: to the forum!


----------

